# Objekte zentrieren



## login2 (31. Okt 2006)

Hallo liebe Formumsleute, 

als relativer Java-und Java3D Anfänger habe ich ein Problem, für das ich keine richtige Lösung finde, obwohl ich jetzt schon ausgiebig gegooglet habe. Den einzigen Hinweis auf eine Lösung findes man im Thread http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6740, aber leider wurde hier keine Lösung angeboten.

Zum Problem:
Ich möchte ein Shape-Objekt (eine Raumkurve als LineStripArrray modelliert) zentriert und vollständig auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben. Beim Drehen mit der Maus, soll es sich dann nur um den Nullpunkt drehen, bzw man soll auch zoomen können. Wenn ich mein Programm starte, haben die Punkte auf der Kurve Koordinaten um die x= 63., y=12., z=-40. und liegen somit ausserhalb meiner Sicht. Gibt es einen eleganten Weg, Objekte zentriert und skaliert darzustellen? Danke schon mal für Eure Bemühungen!

Gruß,
Login2


----------



## conan2 (4. Nov 2006)

Ich kenne mich gut mit Java3D aus, aber als erstes kommt mir in den Sinn, dass man Winkelfunktionen ausrechnen könnte, dass die Kamera genau auf das Objekt gerichtet ist. Vielleicht gibt es auch eine vorgefertigte Funktion um die Kamera auf etwas auszurichten?


----------



## raptorrs (5. Nov 2006)

setzt nicht diese Zeile:


```
viewingPlatform.setNominalViewingTransform();
```

die Viewingplatform soweit zurück, dass das Objekt vollständig sichtbar wird??


----------

